# Anyone taking tamoxifen??



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

pLEASE WRITE W/ ANY EXPERIENCE YOU ARE FEELING W/ TAMOXIFEN- WOULD APPRECIATE IT?tHANKS


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi PIETA,I've never taken it, haven't had any reason.I assume you had breast cancer at one time? Sorry to be so nosey, and feel free not to answer that.I do know a lady who is on it, and I know that it tends to cause uterine cancer, although this lady had a hysterectomy years ago so that isn't a concern for her.Hopefully someone here will be able to answer your questions. I wish you the best.Jeanne


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

PIETA,My mother was on tamoxifen for 3 years and had to come off it.It turned her skin this ugly black rash that itched horribly. If there is something you'd like me to ask her regarding her time on it, I'd ask.Let me know.She is on some other drug now and doing well.K


----------



## 17383 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,I am taking Tamoxifen. I had Hodgkin's Disease in 1985 which was treated with radiotherapy. That treatment has caused me to have thyroid cancer and then breast cancer. So I started taking Tamoxifen about a year ago and have had side effects. I would be happy to help answer any questions if I can.I am suffering from extreme reflux at the moment, and was wondering if Tamoxifen was implicated in this. I have read that it is a smooth muscle relaxant. I get constipation too. Talk to you soon.Jane


----------

